# Who has been the sexiest diva in WWE history



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



rko18knicks said:


> For me it was stacy keibler that long legs. Made me Horny


You are one of mine. Keibler was amaaaazing. People complain she was flat but come on, her legs and the rest really compensated her flatness.

Eva Marie was also great when she appeared, that fake tan really kills it.

Nikki Bella is a goddess body wise, those curves.. hmmmmm


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Nicole Bass............................................................................................................................................


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Braun Strowman


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

All Time would have to be Trish and Stacy.

Today would be Becky and Nikki!

:sodone


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

96 Sunny - I remember that Sunny VHS the WWF bought out back then too!!! :trips5


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Layla <3


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Molly


----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

Im going classy and gonna go with Miss Elizabeth. She was beautiful and looked even better when she got to WCW..skinny but im sure she compensated for it.

Stacey Keibler, Trish Stratus, AJ Lee, Paige, and Sensational Sherri all get the nod in my book.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Sable or Stacy Keibler


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Roman Reigns


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Faaaaaaaan.....daaaaang........gooooo

Trish Stratus and or Maryse are a close 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

1. Maryse
2. Maria
3. Alexa Bliss
4. Becky Lynch


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Diana Ross. :bbrown3


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

There are... so many. Becky, Sasha, Paige, Bayley, Alexa, Steph, AJ, Maxine, Maryse, McCool, Maria, Lita, Sunny...

I pick AJ Lee though. Slutty type never appealed to me.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Torrie Wilson.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Trish, Sunny (in her prime), Stacy, Maryse.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Stacy and Torrie.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Stacy


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Eve Torres (especially when she was heel), 2011 Trish when she came back with the brown hair, 2014 Paige when she was hotter, wore shorter shorts and was constantly posting hot pics on instagram.


----------



## Jordan Kay (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Trish Stratus, Nikki Bella, Eva Marie, Lana and Alexa Bliss if only for her ass!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Eve for me.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

JoJo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Candice Michelle and Torrie Wilson /Thread


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

I'm going to say Kelly Kelly. 

Today it's Amanda.

(omg did I just look at the womens division for look instead of workrate? BACK ICE, BACK INTO THE WOMEN OF WORKRATE FANCLUB!)


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

nobody thinks Victoria is extremely hot??
Plus she was a real woman and not a cute little girl.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

*It will always be Sunny for me, even if her porno was horrific.*


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

*TRISH.*


----------



## BaneDaymare (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Trish Stratus, Maryse, Candice Michelle.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

AJ Lee before getting those awful abs. Paige and Sasha are pretty hot too. Most of the divas are way too playmate-ish for me to consider them attractive.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Layla-El


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Rn, Nikki ftw. All-time: I really don't know. Too many to choose from.


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Layla mmmmmmmmmm

*
#1 of course: *


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

ALL TIME
sable
lita
trish
sunny

CURRENT

nikki bella
maria (tna but still)
becky
eva marie


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Probably either

Maryse


or

Trish


There are other gorgeous women who can compete physically. But they either have not been around long enough to rate this highly (Bliss, Lana) or lacked enough of the intangibles such as charisma, sass, and aura (Torrie.)


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Kelly kelly


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Maryse... No other diva is in her league.

Maryse might be the hottest woman on the planet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

I loved Keibler and prime Torrie Wilson and Becky now, but Layla always sent me into* SHIV SMASH *mode.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*










Stephanie though.










Asuka right now


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*











Just to be fair, I'd happily fuck all the Divas. But the only one I would marry is *AJ Lee*.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



Papadoc81 said:


> Just to be fair, I'd happily fuck all the Divas. But the only one I would marry is *AJ Lee*.


Yea man,for me its also AJ Lee!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Right now? Becky.

Of all time? Layla.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Terri Runnels for me. I'd be her slave.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



Steve Black Man said:


>


/thread


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Asuka


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

AJ Lee, Gail Kim, and Sensational Sherri.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> AJ Lee, Gail Kim, and Sensational Sherri.


Exactly


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



rko18knicks said:


> Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history?


No question IMO...


----------



## JERIPUNK1 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

1) Torrie

2) Trish

3) Eve Torres

4) Melina

5) Kelly Kelly


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Christy Hemme, Lita, Mickie James and Paige. Becky Lynch is up there too. If I didn't have such an aversion to Irish accents (sorry, just do) I'd consider her the hottest most likely.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Maryse! There's no competition for her! Even her pinfall is the sexiest.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

There's a difference between sexy and beauty. Becky is beautiful but she is not sexy... Also Kelly, Eve, Trish...


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Stephanie McMahon. Young her/post boob-job.

Modern day steph is hot as hell too, with the whole MILF thing, but not hottest of all time.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

I laughed a lot reading Aj, Molly, Lita, Trish, McCool, Eve, Kelly, Bayley, Layla, Gail Kim and Stephanie


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

the crush level on Becky Lynch right now is off the charts with me....same with AJ lee. But who did i find to be the absolute sexiest? That's crazy. The models the WWE was getting in 00s were off the chart. Plus you had Sunny, Sable, Trish, Kiebler etc. 

I'm gonna pick an upset. I've always had a thing for "punk rock girls" and i think Ashley Massaro is ridiculously hot


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



Darren Criss said:


> There's a difference between sexy and beauty. Becky is beautiful but she is not sexy... Also Kelly, Eve, Trish...


:austin3 Yeah and different people have differing opinions on what they find to be sexy.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Who else, but Trish?









She's like a hotter Margot Robbie, who is quite beautiful compared to the more basic looking actresses they are pushing today.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Nikki Bella. She's perfect. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

_*Sensational Sherri Martel.*_


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Growing up, it was Trish, and Melina with DAT ass drop she did.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*

Roman Reigns. His duck face make me orgasm just by looking at him


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Sensational Sherri Martel.*_


while she's on my persona mt rushmore of favorite women in wrestling....even i say no chance haha


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

That would be Layla.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually think Becky has become my #1. She is gorgeous, love her accent, seems like fun person to be around...i would marry her today. Lita has been pushed to #2.


----------



## nopc (Dec 17, 2015)

Torrie Wilson mmmmmm


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Trish Stratus, Stacy Keibler, Mickie James, and AJ Lee.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Lana and 1999-2002 Stephanie.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was going through puberty when WWE were at the height of sexualising their Divas. My mum actually stopped me from watching wrestling for a time because of all the bra and panties matches etc. Maybe she wanted her son to turn out gay, I dunno.

But back then, 2000-2005, I was crazy about Trish Stratus and Stacy Keibler. With Trish, I especially loved her in 2000, before she was wrestling all the time and was thick as hell, with the juicy ass and big fake tits, it was like she was built for sex. Then she slimmed down a lot as a wrestler, but she was still hella fine.

Stacy was just gorgeous. Not the big tits that every chick had back then, but a stunning face, perky ass and perfect legs. 10 years after she left WWE, she looks basically the same today.

And that's why my vote goes to Stacy. I realised a lot of what I liked about Trish was the big titted blonde bombshell image. She retired, went brunette and had her tits taken out, and also got a lot skinny doing her yoga thing. She's still kinda pretty, I suppose, but nothing on her in the 2000s. She hasn't even aged badly, she just made a lot of cosmetic changes.

Stacy, on the other hand, more of a natural beauty. I'd sell my left kidney and my right nut for a night with Miss Keibler. Then, now, forever.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

Joy Giovanni. Too bad she had a very short stint.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I was going through puberty when WWE were at the height of sexualising their Divas. My mum actually stopped me from watching wrestling for a time because of all the bra and panties matches etc. Maybe she wanted her son to turn out gay, I dunno.
> 
> But back then, 2000-2005, I was crazy about Trish Stratus and Stacy Keibler. With Trish, I especially loved her in 2000, before she was wrestling all the time and was thick as hell, with the juicy ass and big fake tits, it was like she was built for sex. Then she slimmed down a lot as a wrestler, but she was still hella fine.
> 
> ...



Yup dude. we both are suffered from same thing. & I love Trish Stratus !


----------



## Galgala (Apr 20, 2016)

Keibler surely.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, surprised nobody mentions Maryse. She seemed to be the obvious choice...

Personally I think, there are too many to say there was only one. I find Emma, Jillian Hall, Maryse, Joy Giovanni, Kaitlyn, Beth and now Becky Lynch all stunning, all in their own way




Jon_Snow said:


> Joy Giovanni. Too bad she had a very short stint.


Word


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Torrie Fucking Wilson.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiebler or Maxine for me.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Sable. She just exuded sex.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

Trish and an honourable mention to Nattie's body. She's not the most facially attractive but her body is amazing.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

If I was a Teenager again I would've said Ashley Massaro. I liked that Punk Rock girl type look.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

so many sexy women i can't decide who's the sexiest, but the ugliest ever is of course sasha banks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh....Maryse.... oh fugg... I forgot about JoJo (y'all sleepin') It's a tie bruh, seriously!

But to name some others that I also find attractive.

Michelle McCool
Mickie James 
Lita (before the changes)
AJ Lee
Aksana
Ashley
Becky
Candice Michelle
Cherry
Dawn Marie
Debra
Emma
Eva Marie
Kaitlyn
Kelly Kelly
Lana
Layla (at one point she was #1 )
Molly Holly
Naomi
Natalya
Rosa Mendes
Sable
Serena
Stephanie McMahon
Victoria

And to make a top 5...

Maryse
JoJo
Steph
Victoria
Natalya


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

#Taker said:


> so many sexy women i can't decide who's the sexiest, but the ugliest ever is of course sasha banks.


Naaah, Tamina, Molly Holly, Naomi , Jazz and Jacqueline are worse.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

*Stacy Keibler*
















:banderas


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Stacy Kiebler

Maria Kanellis ( Amazed I haven't seen her mentioned more)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Amanda from tough enough is the hottest


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

anirioc said:


> Naaah, Tamina, Molly Holly, Naomi , Jazz and Jacqueline are worse.


Nicole Bass says hi.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

All-time, it would be Trish Stratus or Sable.

These days, I'm more of a Renee Young guy.


----------



## NicolásWWE (Mar 13, 2016)

Charlotte... I really like her... I love her legs with shorts pants, she makes me horny.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

anirioc said:


> Naaah, Tamina, Molly Holly, Naomi , Jazz and Jacqueline are worse.












find the difference


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

1. AJ Lee (holy hell. She's perfect. She's so small but so fit and she has the cutest face)
2. Stephanie McMahon (She's untouchable, rich, very smart and extremely hot. Not to mention she's actually nerdy and playful in real life. Perfect woman.
3. Paige (I'm a huge sucker for pale skin and British accents. She's a perfect 10 out of 10.
4. Maria Kanellis (Rockin body with amazing flowing hair. Adorable face and incredible cleavage. Not to mention how extremely long her tongue is. Yum)
5. Becky Lynch (Red hair, an accent, and a rockin body. And I'm sorry, Stacy Keiblers legs have nothing on hers. Hers are thick and smooth.)
6. Sunny (In the 90s, what boy didn't get a boner from her? She was cocky and sassy and it adds to her sex appeal. Was a goddess in her prime)
7. Lita (Another red head. She was crazy fit and I was extremely attracted to punk looking girls.)
8. Bayley (She isn't hot but she's so adorable that you'd put a ring on the finger. Definitely a keeper for whoever has this lady)
9. Nikki Bella (What can I say that hasn't already been said?)
10. Sasha Banks (There's something about her that resonates with me. I think it's her personality and nerdiness that makes her attractive mixed with her looks)


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

For me it will always be Wendi Richter. She had that 80's look that I absolutely love.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I'd have go with Torrie Wilson. I've been watching a lot of that era of Smackdown where she was on the roster and man she's so gorgeous, her body was SMOKING HOT.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Candice Michelle was, but that only lasted for about a month. I think Stacy is definitely the top answer, with Torrie Wilson a close second. Currently, Paige, easily. Honourable mention to Renee Young. Obviously I love Becky, but I don't know if "sexy" would be the word, more like incredibly cute.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Alot of candidates. I cannot pick one but off my head I think my top five at least right now off my head would be : WWE-era Christie Hemme, Victoria, Debra (very underrated), Rated R Lita and boy that 5 slot is difficult but yeah hard to argue Torrie Wilson being high up there even though the blonde barbydoll look isnt my thing. I stress again though plenty of very good looking women have walked into that establishment. 

Currently: To me there is Nikki Bella, Lana and during that period with the black outfit and the hair change Natalia and then there is a very steep drop. Id add Rene Young and Summer Rae to the cute list but I wouldnt label either highly sexy.

important edit: damnit it is hard not to fit Sable in there somewhere. Yes she has that blonde model look that can be dime a dozen but goodness the way she carried herself and how she just looks like a good time oozed appeal.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

I always thought Trish was the best


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James 



#Taker said:


> find the difference


OMG I didn't know Sasha had a twin why isn't she in the wwe?


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Trish, Lita, Mickie James, Lana, Stephanie, Nikki, Aj Lee. Never really found any of the others that attractive.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AJ Lee is Jared Fogle's sexiest diva.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

It's between Terri Runnels (Attitude Era), Torrie Wilson (Ruthless Aggression), and Maryse (PG).


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

My Love Affairs in Order:
Lita 
Melina
Beth
Natalya
Becky
Lana

^The 1 who I think from day 1, to last appearance on RAW (which for her was to introduce new Womens Title), Lita *HAS BEEN* the hottest babe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its all completely subjective based on somebodies type. And is why WWE has a diverse range of ladies. Victoria for me.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Elizabeth No one has come even close to her popularity.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

#Taker said:


> find the difference


The one on the right is WAIFU material, the one on the left isn't snoopy.


Stop hating, Banks is cute as fuck. And yes I used waifu. I'm also going to use this ghost emoji because I see it on the right side of my screen and am urged to click it. :ghost


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Teryn Terell.

I know she is in TNA but she was in WWE for a short while.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

1. Mickie James
2. Lana
3. Stacie Keibler
4. Torrie Wilson
5. AJ Lee
6. Sasha Banks

Mickie James is so perfect IMO. She can be that hot southern badass chick but can also be that adorable cute babe. Surprised I haven't seen her mentioned more on here.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Stacy Keibler. Easily.

Second place would be a tie between Maria and Maryse.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> 1. Mickie James
> 2. Lana
> 3. Stacie Keibler
> 4. Torrie Wilson
> ...


Oh yeah I always found Mickey James to be super adorable and hot at the same time. She's the perfect combination of adorable and sexy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Trish


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The diva that screamed sex imo was Dawn Marie. 1000 ways to die and all things considered, Mr. Wilson went pretty peacefully. Lita is a close second.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Tie between Trish, Lita, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Dawn Marie for me.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

gabrielcev said:


> Teryn Terell.
> 
> I know she is in TNA but she was in WWE for a short while.


Ding-ding-fucking-ding. Holy shit.

Surprised she wasn't mentioned at all. Tiffany has got to be up there with the hottest of all time. Someone post a pic.


----------



## Zayniac (Apr 11, 2016)

Sunny


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Layla for me.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Layla for me.


By quite some distance too.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

anirioc said:


> Naaah, Tamina, Molly Holly, Naomi , Jazz and Jacqueline are worse.


How dare you sir Molly is an Angel


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Antetokounmpo said:


> Ding-ding-fucking-ding. Holy shit.
> 
> Surprised she wasn't mentioned at all. Tiffany has got to be up there with the hottest of all time. Someone post a pic.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Linda McMahon.

She's a cougar that one :cudi


----------



## MTar786 (Jun 1, 2015)

my top 5 in no order

stacy
torrie wilson
lana
90's sunny (maybe because i was a kid at the itme)
maria (i dont know what it was but she was just too hot)

trish gets an honorable mention from me although she started looking hotter after wwe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Big Dick Johnson :draper2


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Lita. No doubt about it. I had a major crush on her 15 years ago and I still do.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm taking sexiest to means the ones I've fantasized the most about:

Chyna
Eve Torres
AJ Lee



Peyton Royce will join these ranks at some point.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Torrie
Stacy
Trish

I think Sasha is fine as fuck. 
Bayley is cute but i know her pre wwe and without all the makeup and shit she's ok but not anywhere close to what wwe shows. 

I also think Velvet Skye from TNA is fine as fuck.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The current Mrs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



krtgolfing said:


> All Time would have to be Trish and Stacy.
> 
> Today would be Becky and Nikki!
> 
> :sodone


Nikki is much hotter than Becky


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



johnstar97 said:


> Nikki is much hotter than Becky


No.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



johnstar97 said:


> Nikki is much hotter than Becky


Everyone has their own opinions.. A lot of people prefer Paige and Sasha. I would be happier with either!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



johnstar97 said:


> Nikki is much hotter than Becky


Nah, Nikki's a fake bimbo... Becks is straight fire!


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

My top 5 without order.
Alundra Blayze
Layla El
Sable
Alicia Fox
Victoria


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

Did anyone else think Gail Kim was hot as fuck in like 2009 WWE-2012ish TNA (even nowadays shes still really hot for her age)? I remember her 2009 WWE return vignettes were her working out in the gym and I thought she looked so hot. Didn't really find her attractive before then.


----------



## LongestLegsInNXT (Nov 6, 2015)

Still to this day I think nobody has topped Trish. 
Stacy and Torrie were widely considered the two other hottest girls of her era but to me Trish's body was better because she seemed the most athletic and fit. Torrie specifically was too skinny to compete with Trish's fit, womanly figure even if it may be that Trish was much shorter. 

Still Trish always had a mystique and allure about her. She seemed complex and intelligent and less "girl-next-door" ish. And her independence made her sexy as well as her willingness to work hard and achieve. 

Plus she has the most exotic look of the three, tan and she looked good both blonde and brunette and with and without implants. She's still hotter than probably any current diva and she's 40. She also didn't come off so fake like Eva Marie, who doesn't have the politeness or brains that Trish has and Eva looks scary without makeup.


After Trish I'm gonna go with Candice. She was truly so beautiful and had a type of personality where you just wanted to pound the fuck out of her. 

After that Layla. Beautiful in so many ways and was the hottest diva last year when she retired even though she was also the oldest diva. 

Sunny deserves a mention for being so hot at such a young age. But unfortunately because of her lifestyle those looks faded by 26.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Torrie Wilson by far


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Matter of opinion

I say Trish Stratu, Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Torrie wilson, and AJ Lee.

Current i say Paige, Becky Lynch, Lana, and Sasha Banks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Current faves [Main roster].
[1]Paige..Surprise!!!
[2]Becky Lynch.
[3]Sasha Banks.
[4]Renee young.
[5]Emma.

NXT.
[1]Alexa Bliss.
[2]Liv Morgan.
[3]Dana Brooke.
[4]Payton Royce.
[5]Bayley.

Past WWE/WWF faves.
[1]Trish Stratus.
[2]Lita.
[3]Candice Michelle.
[4]Eve Torres.
[5]Torrie Wilson.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Kostic said:


> The current Mrs. Brock Lesnar




Do u mean Charlotte ???
If yes, fuckin' Na...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Cant rank the three following divas, but Stacey comes in as a no 4. just after these three beauties.

Maryse
Lana
Trish Stratus

4# - Stacey Keibler


Close Runner Ups:
Layla
Marlena (Terri Runnels)
Paige
BB - Barbara Busch

If you would have included WCW I would have included Gorgeous George as well in top 5. 


Bottom:
Luna
Chyna
Asia
Aja Kong
Bertha Faye


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Torrie Wilson and it isn't even close!


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Shout out for Emma, because she's cute as Hell.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ImSumukh said:


> Do u mean Charlotte ???
> If yes, fuckin' Na...


Is Charlotte Brock's wife?


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Becky or Bayley? eww

Anal (Lana)
Candice Michelle pre nose job and when she went back to dark hair
MARYSE
Eva Marie/ Mandy


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

trish


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Michelle Mccool, Layla, Stacy in the past

Becky, Lana, Maryse, Sasha current


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

No order...
Dawn marie
Terri Runnels
Lana
Stacey Keibler

And just to go outside WWE for a sec
Gorgeous George
Madison Rayne
The Asian girl on the nitro girls


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wifey Wilson
Paige
Gionna Daddio (Liv Morgan)
Alexa Bliss
Lana
AJ Lee


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Prime Trish. No debate to me


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WWF Sunny


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Still think Victoria and Ivore are the sexiest..:mj2


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

1995 - Pamela Anderson


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Trish Stratus for me


----------



## jeromy vogel (Apr 22, 2016)

yo guys i made a vid with the best nipslips in the pg era. Can you please check it?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

All-time: Lita, Stacy, Trish.

Current: Paige, Summer, Renee.


----------



## Well Well Well (Oct 22, 2015)

Trish would be my clear No1. Stacy Keibler and Maryse on her original run in the company were stunning too. Sunny was also very sexy and had a certain personality that made her seem more so even though she was there when they were still mostly trying to he family friendly, she never got to flaunt it like Sable did over the next year or so.


----------



## CraneMaster (Apr 22, 2016)

Arent we supposed to stop calling them divas now? PC and all...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Who has been the sexiest diva in wwe history*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> No question IMO...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Trish
Maryse
Eva


----------



## Electrifying 3:16 (Mar 22, 2015)

For me it's Paige without a shadow of a doubt. Every single part of her is perfect especially the face. Holy Christ, she's gorgeous.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Paige and Nikki now.

Ever: AJ and 2000-2003 Trish


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

Trish Stratus.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Christy Hemme, Paige, Candice Michelle .


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Current:










All-time:


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

2K JAY said:


> Paige and Nikki now.
> 
> Ever: AJ and 2000-2003 Trish


AJ is not even top 20


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

now:

Paige
becky lynch
brie bella

before:

eve torres
michelle mccool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Attitude Era: Trish, Lita
RA Era: Stacy, Maryse
PG Era: AJ Lee, Paige
Future: Peyton Royce, Liv Morgan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

anirioc said:


> Naaah, Tamina, Molly Holly, Naomi , Jazz and Jacqueline are worse.


You also left out the obvious one . . . Nicole Bass.

As for the sexiest Woman in WWE:

*Current:* Becky Lynch
*All time:* Lita


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Sunny in her prime 1996 WWF will always be the hottest diva ever. It's just too bad the attitude era was just starting right when she was on her way out. If only she were as risque then as other divas after her were.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Punkamaniac said:


> You also left out the obvious one . . . *Nicole Bass.*
> 
> As for the sexiest Woman in WWE:
> 
> ...


No i didnt.
i never considered Nicole Bass to be a "diva" , she was in the same league as Chyna, Kharma and Nia Jax IMHO.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm surprise not many have mentioned Melina. She's high on my list.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sunny in the 90s for me.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Layla was hot as hell in her debuts. 










She aged though.

Eve Torres was always gorgeous.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Layla El, easily.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

johnstar97 said:


> AJ is not even top 20


Beauty is subjective. I think she's easily top 3.


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

2K JAY said:


> Beauty is subjective. I think she's easily top 3.


Yeah,beauty is subjective.She´s extremely sexy


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Layla was hot as hell in her debuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Layla got better with age


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Layla was hot as hell in her debuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What? Take a look at my sig, you foul being.*


----------



## johnstar97 (Apr 21, 2016)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *What? Take a look at my sig, you foul being.*


38 years old,looked as hot as any current diva,and hotter than a lot of them


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige all time for me.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Current: Lana
Past:Trish
Underrated:Layla


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Not my fav, but she's moving up my list...









*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley is the sexiest of all time.


----------

